# Festplatte spiegeln



## EM-Autotechnik (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Habe folgendes Problem:

Nachdem ich neulich einen Festplatten Crash hatte wurde mir klar, dass ich meine Daten ein bisschen besser sichern sollte... 

Habe zwei Windows XP Rechner (Büro) mit jeweils 40 Gb Festplatte.
Einen Linux Server (suse 7.1 wobei ich absoluter neuling in sachen linux bin. bitte berücksichtigen  ) 160 Gb Platte).

Die drei Rechner sind über ein 10/100Mb Netzwerk mit Router und DHCP Client miteinander verbunden.
Auf dem Linux Rechner ist bereits Samba Installiert. D.h. Ich erkenne nun Die Linux Festplatte auf den XP Rechnern.

So nun ist es mein Wille, dass der Linux Rechner, ähnlich wie ein Raid- System mir jeden Arbeitprozess, den ich auf den XP-Clients ausführe auf der Linux Platte Spiegelt.

Ich hoffe ich stelle mir das nicht einfacher vor als es ist.
Also mir ist es einfach wichtig, das ich keine Arbeit mit "Backups ziehen" habe.
Wenn einer ein bischen Ahnung hat, dann bitte ich um Hilfe !

Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen. Habe bereits etliche Foren und Tuorials durchstöbert.


----------



## Sway (14. Oktober 2003)

wenn du so drauf zugreifen kannst, würde ich nen cronjob (kA wie sowas unter Windows heisst)  machen.


Und zwar speichert man sich doch die meissten Datein (wenn man sauber arbeitet) in einem Bestimmten Ordner mit vielen unterordnern ab. Den Hauptordner in regelmäßigen Abständen hochladen lassen und nur neue und geänderte Datein (über)schreiben lassen. 

Ich befürchte aber, das es nicht so leicht geht. Unter Linux könnte man auf die schnelle nen kleinen bash-script schreiben  

Naja, windows is halt nich so mächtig


----------

